# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  دانلود Eclipse 3.7 به همراه تمامی پلاگین های GWT و همچنین پلاگین glassfish

## jeus

دوستان از آنجا که یک ایرانی به مرحمت این نظام هیچجا جاش نیست و تمام سایتها براش بلوکه هستند IDE ایکلیپس را بعد از نصب پلاگینهاش compress کردم گذاشتم توی این آدرس 
ftp://lotus-devel.fr/
با حجم 380MB
دانلود کنید و اکستراکت کنید و اجرا کنید . 
امیدوارم قدمی ناچیز توی یادگیری دوستان برداشته باشم.

----------


## JaguarXF

eclipse هم جزو تحریمهاست؟ جدی؟

----------


## jeus

> eclipse هم جزو تحریمهاست؟ جدی؟


نه eclipse جزو تحریمها نیست ولی پلاگین ها چرا و نمی تونی پلاگین ها رو دانلود کنی چون از درون خودش eclipse باید دانلود شود . 

AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBe  larusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDetect languageDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchG  alicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrish  ItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedon  ianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRom  anianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSw  edishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddis  h*⇄*AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBe  larusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEstoni  anFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreek  Haitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrish  ItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedon  ianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRom  anianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSw  edishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddis  hDetect language » Persian

----------


## Safeman

ممنون دوست عزیز

من آخرین ورژن eclipse دانلود کردم، به پلاگین Swing Designer نیاز دارم که بتونم از JFrame استفاده کنم، توی تورنت هم پیدا نکردم ، از کجا میتونم گیر بیارم؟

سپاس فراوان

----------


## ddavood41

برادر لینکت خرابه
 :ناراحت:

----------

